# Nautilus reels



## mit (Jan 15, 2016)

I looked at the nv-g, ccf-x2, and xl max reels. Comparing the ccf-x2 and nv-g, I preferred the ccf-x2 and it's cheaper. Although I chose the xl max ultimately.


----------



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

commtrd said:


> Looking at a Nautilus 6wt (6-8) and wondering what are the differences in the NV-G and the CCF-X2? Which would be preferable for general everyday flats fishing hunting for reds and trout? There are very few snook in TX mainly extreme south if at all same with tarpon so not a big need for a 10wt here usually. So thinking a 6wt may be just the ticket for species found around here.


What rod is it going on? I have used both the CCFX2 and the X-Series. They both have excellent drag and adjustment. The CCFX2 is heavier than the X, so the weight of the rod will determine how the rod/reel set-up feels. The X will balance better on the new high end light rods.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

_I really like this Galvan T-8 but kinda wanted to try a Nautilus on a 6wt rod likely another Scott Meridian. Really like the action of the 8wt rod and could easily go with another Galvan on the 6wt but thinking about a NV-G for the 6w rod. _


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

That ccfx2 6-8 looks pretty sick, actually. you'd have to go to the g-7 to get get backing capacity to equal out. not so sure that's as imporant with a 6 weight. The g7 does still come in at a full ounce lighter though. I'm working up to pulling the trigger on the meridian 6 myself. Will probably end up with the g7 but we'll see what happens


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have the G5, G8/9, CCFx2 6/8 and two XL Max and an XM. For a six weight, I'd probably go with the XL Max, or an NV G6/7. To me, the CCFx2 6/8 is a little bigger than I like for a 6wt. A couple buddies of mine use them on their 6wt's but I prefer the XL Max on my 5 and 6 wt reels for Juve Tarpon, Bones, Reds, Snook, etc.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Have both the CCFX2 and newer NV. they are both the same excellent reels and will stand up to just about everything you throw at them. 

I had no problems or dislikes with the CCFX2 until I picked up the NV. It is just a more refined feel. I prefer the drag adjustment on the NV better. That being said it is like splitting hairs. You can't go wrong with either. When my other brands fail, my nautilus reels are still there and going strong.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I use a Nautilus 8W FWX on my 6W. I also have a NV and CCFX. You might think about about using an 8W reel and 6W line. The weight is pretty similar to the 6 and they're easier to sell if you need to. Plus, if something ever pulls off tons of line, you'll be ready. I use the FWX on the 6W only because its so light. I leave the NV G on the 8W.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

There is a HUGE difference between the CCF-X2 and NV-G reels that many don't notice, even with the reel and spool taken apart setting in front of them.

The drag cartridge of the CCFX2 is mounted to the reel frame, doesn't turn, and serves as the axle of the reel. The reel bearing is that Teflon bushing inside the spool riding on the aluminum drag cartridge. ONLY the drag is sealed.

http://www.nautilusreels.com/estore/details/155510

The drag cartridge on the NV-G contains the axle of the reel inside. The spool mounts on the cartridge, and the spool and cartridge rotate together on an axle that is sealed inside the drag cartridge. BOTH drag and bearings are sealed.

Add that the NV-G gets much more CNC machining to make it as light as possible and its a better reel.

The X takes the CCF-X2 design and cuts everything down to the minimum. Drag is too light and NOT a saltwater reel in my opinion.

http://www.nautilusreels.com/estore/details/171709

I put my NV-G 6/7 on my 6wt, and my CCF-X2 6/8 on my 8wt.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> There is a HUGE difference between the CCF-X2 and NV-G reels that many don't notice, even with the reel and spool taken apart setting in front of them.
> 
> The drag cartridge of the CCFX2 is mounted to the reel frame, doesn't turn, and serves as the axle of the reel. The reel bearing is that Teflon bushing inside the spool riding on the aluminum drag cartridge. ONLY the drag is sealed.
> 
> ...


Thanks man this is the kind of info we all need. Next reel will be the NV-G either 8 or 6-7 to go on the 6w rod whenever I can afford to get one.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> The X takes the CCF-X2 design and cuts everything down to the minimum. Drag is too light and NOT a saltwater reel in my opinion.


So your saying the X drag is not adequate for saltwater usage ? Mind elaborating a bit more, as I am looking to pick up a new 8wt and the X looked like a nice reel?


----------



## mit (Jan 15, 2016)

In my opinion, it depends on the primary use. Smaller reds and bonefish it's great. Tarpon not so much.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

mit said:


> In my opinion, it depends on the primary use. Smaller reds and bonefish it's great. Tarpon not so much.


Primary use is predictable, and honestly I land the majority of the little fish I catch without ever putting them on the reel. (Why have to strip that line back off the reel) 

It's that monster red, bone, trout, tarpon, or permit that occasionally comes along that will laugh at the X drag cranked all the way down, and you'll bust your knuckles trying to palm the spool without any frame to rest your hand.

The X is great for freshwater blind casting, high sticking, Czech nymphing, dry fly casting with 6x tippet while wading in places where the fish can't really run more than 50 feet.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

I switched over to all NV-G's and love them. My favorite it the 7/8. I believe the drag from the 7/8 is used on the 8/9 and 9/10. The drag on the 6/7 is much smaller.


----------



## flyz (Jan 2, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with the XL Max on fish like Permit? I'm using it on my 6wt but thinking about putting one on my 8 and 9. The light weight makes wading the flats a breeze. Just wondering what it's like on the upper end of the wt range?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have caught MANY saltwater fish on the XL MAX, paired on a 5wt rod. Making the reel work harder than if it was on say an 8wt rod. It has been great. It is my favorite reel of all my reels, I have three X reels. For anything that is typically targeted on an 6-8wt reel, it is perfectly adequate. You're not going to target 80LB tarpon on an 8wt. Fresh or Salt, this reel will do work.
I've got countless 30+ inch Tarpon in the glades, Bonefish on wide open Biscayne Bay flats, 30+ inch Redfish, 30+ inch snook in the glades where you have to yank them out from the mangroves, 30+ inch brown trout up in Blue Ridge GA, 7lb Peacock Bass which fight harder pound for pound than almost any other fish, 30" Rainbow trout on the Soque River, and more.

Here just a few photos of some of the fish caught on the XL. You can see more in my videos at www.5wtChronicles.Tv

View attachment 4625

View attachment 4626

View attachment 4627

View attachment 4628
View attachment 4630
View attachment 4631


----------



## flyz (Jan 2, 2017)

paint it black said:


> I have caught MANY saltwater fish on the XL MAX, paired on a 5wt rod. Making the reel work harder than if it was on say an 8wt rod. It has been great. It is my favorite reel of all my reels, I have three X reels. For anything that is typically targeted on an 6-8wt reel, it is perfectly adequate. You're not going to target 80LB tarpon on an 8wt. Fresh or Salt, this reel will do work.
> 
> Here just a few photos of some of the fish caught on the XL. You can see more in my videos at www.5wtChronicles.Tv


Thank you very much for the feedback, I don't know why I questioned it to be honest lol


----------



## resin_head (Jun 1, 2016)

use a galvan t6 and nautilus xl on bonefish making crazy runs, and they both work fine. stoked on both reels. i like the size of the x handle better, but at that point, you're splitting hairs.


----------



## GreggNY (Oct 20, 2016)

I've got an NVG 6/7 and it's an amazing reel. The only thing that I personally would change is to have the retrieve not be silent. I've just always been used to having some kind of sound on all my other fly reels. Are all of the nautilus reels like the ccf and x also silent retrieve?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice work on the photos. The Naut xl must be rugged to dip into the salt. Nice reels I use the NVG on 8 and 10 wts by switching spools. But I don't intentionally submerge in the salt even if the photo is more cool. Disclosure: I am not sponsored by Nautilus.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

x2 with robin on any reel


----------



## PMtarpon11 (12 mo ago)

MariettaMike said:


> Primary use is predictable, and honestly I land the majority of the little fish I catch without ever putting them on the reel. (Why have to strip that line back off the reel)
> 
> It's that monster red, bone, trout, tarpon, or permit that occasionally comes along that will laugh at the X drag cranked all the way down, and you'll bust your knuckles trying to palm the spool without any frame to rest your hand.
> 
> The X is great for freshwater blind casting, high sticking, Czech nymphing, dry fly casting with 6x tippet while wading in places where the fish can't really run more than 50 feet.


Annnnnnnnd I’m returning/selling my purple X Max for the CCFx2


----------



## PMtarpon11 (12 mo ago)

mit said:


> I looked at the nv-g, ccf-x2, and xl max reels. Comparing the ccf-x2 and nv-g, I preferred the ccf-x2 and it's cheaper. Although I chose the xl max ultimately.


Any regrets?


----------

